# Call of duty world at war zombies co-op



## Redmohca (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi there, I am on a laptop, with a wireless netowork, and my other half is on his pc on his network. im on the wirelss network thats provided by my other halfs interent on his pc, We are both trying to play a co-op game together online, and we were told we had to install this program logmein in order to fix the issue we are having, which is we both cant connect to the same game lobby becasue we are on the same internet connection I guess. anyways i tried the program it did noting, so i delted it... looking for aome help from someone who knows more about this issue



Id appreciate any help in this matter. \thank you very much


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do NOT use LogMeIn! It typically is associated with spam and hackers.

Where did you get the game from?


----------

